

Why Every Analyst Should Learn To Code - sixtypoundhound
http://www.marginhound.com/why-every-analyst-should-learn-to-code/

======
dguilder
Better to have every programmer learn to be an analyst. Practically any
project could survive if the analyst was fired and the programmer had to pick
up the slack, but the reverse is not true.

~~~
faucet
In big corporations the opposit might be true. Programming is outsourced and
analysts are driving the decision-making (in the best case). The point with
the programming skills stays, though. To me it seems there exists a whole
corporate ecosystem with analysts who can't code and the managers around them
who do not ask tough questions. It is even hard to get scored there if you can
and want to code and generally to dig deeper, because it bothers them.

------
sixtypoundhound
Ah... but I'm trying to lure them _into_ the fold, so they will become...
programmers? :)

